# white mtd gt 185



## eggie

hi, i would like to know if this is a good garden tractor, the guy put a new 18hp bs twin in it, and he wants $350. its a 1997


----------



## chrpmaster

When you say "new" engine did he say how new? For $350 a new engine would cost at least double that. If the mower works and runs good I'd take it. If it dies the new engine is worth more than the tractor. If the engine is just new to this tractor but used before than maybe not.

As far as whether an MTD is a good tractor you will get mixed reviews. Some people have good luck with them and others don't. They are generally less expensive than some other brand name tractors and to keep the prices low the manufacturer has to cut back on quality parts and the mower frame and deck will generally be thinner than other tractors. But again thats why it is for sale at $350 rather than $2000.

What are you going to use it for? Plowing a garden or just mowing a small/med sized yard? Is you land fairly flat or lots of hills? The answers to these questions will determine if the tractor will serve your needs.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## eggie

i bought the tractor, its very strong no noise or shaking its in great shape. anyone alse have one


----------



## bonkers902

eggie said:


> i bought the tractor, its very strong no noise or shaking its in great shape. anyone alse have one


 i have a similar model and i mow quite a bit with it as i mow over 2 acres each time i use it and the only problem is that you have to watch the little knolls in the yard but i took a old rolling pin and mounted it on the front of the mower deck with a couple of brackets that i welded onto the front of the mower deck which helps a lot with the knolls so i hope this helps with your opinion of the machine. i love mine now only if i could get mine running again as i goofed up and caught mine on fire with help from my brother in law so dont let in laws borrow your rider


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Wow- old thread- LOL . I have like 7 MTD's - all but a couple run/mow- only because those others are being modded for other uses. 

I picked up most my MTD's dirt cheep- like free to $75- some ran with very little work done to them, some i just used for parts- one of my MTD's had a 18.5HP opposed twin the ran ( after replacing the starter) - got it for $50.


----------



## wally_471

How do you install the deck back on the white 185?
Thanks,
Wally


----------

